# Cần mua giường tầng xuất khẩu cho bé HCM? Đừng bỏ qua mẫu giường sau



## ngoclan (15/11/19)

Bởi đặc điểm đảm bảo toàn diện về chất lượng cũng như nguyên liệu sản xuất sản phẩm, các mẫu giường tầng xuất khẩu cho bé được khách hàng tp HCM ưa chuộng.






Sự thịnh hành của các mẫu giường tầng xuất khẩu dành cho trẻ em hiện nay thực sự không còn là điều phải bàn cãi bởi những tiện ích và độ an toàn cho trẻ em luôn được bảo đảm tuyệt đối, được thể hiện từ sâu bên trong các thớ gỗ, cho đến cả sự dịu nhẹ, thoải mái khi sờ vào bên ngoài.
Không giống như các mẫu giường tầng trẻ em đơn thuần với sự thiết kế qua loa, sơ sài; _giường tầng trẻ em xuất khẩu_ với sự chú trọng từng đường nét thiết kế, kích thước sản phẩm phù hợp với trẻ vừa đem đến cho bé yêu không gian nghỉ ngơi ấm áp yên tĩnh, vị trí chơi vui nhộn ngay trong nhà mình.

*Giường tầng trẻ em xuất khẩu là gì?*

*



*​Đảm bảo toàn diện về độ bền, sự vững chãi cũng như được gia công theo kích thước đúng tiêu chuẩn hàng xuất khẩu an toàn cho trẻ, các _mẫu giường tầng trẻ em hàng xuất khẩu_ được giới thiệu cả trong và ngoài nước thường chiếm lĩnh niềm tin và tình yêu của phần lớn người tiêu dùng.





​Để đạt được tiêu chuẩn hàng xuất khẩu, các mẫu giường tầng trẻ em này thường được sản xuất từ chất liệu chính từ gỗ thông tự nhiên có khả năng kháng mối, trị mọt tuyệt đối nhất, đem đến cho sản phẩm sự chắc chắn, bền bỉ, và tuổi thọ cao tuyệt đối.

*Tại sao không nên mua giường tầng xuất khẩu giá rẻ?*

*



*​Tiền nào của đó, với cái mác hàng xuất khẩu nhưng giá thành lại vô cùng rẻ đánh lừa người tiêu dùng, các kiểu giường tầng này thường không đảm bảo được sự chắc chắn, bền bỉ, thậm chí còn gây rung lắc khi trẻ thao tác trèo lên giường tầng,
Hơn nữa, mặt hàng _giường tầng xuất khẩu giá rẻ_ thường cồng kềnh, khó vận chuyển, di dời khiến nhiều bậc phụ huynh luôn có cảm giác ái ngại, không nghĩ rằng liệu có vừa vặn với diện tích phòng của con nhỏ, có bảo vệ tuyệt đối cho con trong thời gian sử dụng, có quá khó để vận chuyển di dời.







Giường tầng xuất khẩu giá rẻ là loại giường được làm từ 100% nguyên liệu từ gỗ ván ép, tuy có đảm bảo rằng trẻ sẽ vô cùng thích thú khi sở hữu, nhưng thực chất mẫu giường tầng này chỉ thích hợp trong một thời gian nhất định, ở độ tuổi nhất định, hơn nữa còn có nguy cơ gây ung thư, viêm niêm mạc phổi, nhiễm chì nguy hiểm cho trẻ.

*Giường ngủ trẻ em 2 tầng hàng xuất khẩu và nét ưu việt tuyệt vời của nó:*

*



*​Khác với những mẫu giường tầng giá rẻ mang nhãn mác hãng xuất khẩu, _giường trẻ em 2 tầng hàng xuất khẩu_ tuy có giá cao hơn, nhưng hội tụ trọn vẹn những yếu tố cần thiết mang đến cho trẻ một không gian chơi vui nhộn, an toàn và hấp dẫn tuyệt đối.





​Điển hình như nguyên liệu sản xuất từ gỗ thông kết hợp với gỗ MDF đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn an toàn, lành tính cho trẻ, với những điểm ưu việt đi kèm như hỗ trợ kháng ẩm, trị mối mọt, đảm bảo sức chịu lực cao cho trẻ một không gian sống an toàn.





​Kiểu giường trẻ em 2 tầng hàng xuất khẩu hệt như 1 ngôi nhà thu nhỏ vừa là không gian nghỉ ngơi an toàn tuyệt đối, vừa giúp bé yêu có thêm những giờ vu chơi bổ ích và lành mạnh, tránh xa các thiết bị điện tử có hại đang được phần lớn các bé yêu ưa chuộng làm công cụ giải trí cho riêng mình.

*Các mẫu giường tầng xuất khẩu cho bé mà mẹ cần tham khảo gấp:*
Tham khảo gấp các mẫu giường tầng hàng xuất khẩu cho bé sau để trang hoàn cho con yêu không gian vui chơi, nghỉ ngơi an toàn tuyệt đối.

*Giường tầng Jayden cho bé gái:*





​Với thiết kế cầu thang chéo góc 60 độ, đât hẳn là mẫu giường tầng trẻ em hàng xuất khẩu an toàn và phù hợp nhất đối với các gia đình có cặp bé gái sinh đôi hoặc chị em gái kề tuổi, mẫu giường tầng có rào quây tần trên khá chắc chắn, với kích thước tầng trên có chiều rộng 1m, tầng dưới có chiều rộng lên đến 1m4 đem đến không gian sinh hoạt vô cùng thoải mái và tiện nghi cho 2 đến 3 trẻ.
Ngoài ra, mẹ còn có thể _mua kèm hộc giường, hoặc hộc tủ kéo có bánh xe _tuỳ theo từng mục đích sử dụng, hỗ trợ thêm phần tận dụng và tiết kiện không gian sống của ngôi nhà.

*Giường tầng Flynn cho nhà có diện tích hạn hẹp:*

*



*​
Đừng lo lắng khi diện tích phòng trẻ em tại các chung cư, căn hộ nhỏ khá hạn hẹp và mẹ luôn có nỗi sợ giường tầng cồng kềnh chiếm hết không gian sinh hoạt của con.





​Bởi giường tầng Flynn với chiều rộng giường chỉ 1m là giải pháp hoàn hảo có những ngôi nhà có thiết kế như thế này. Đây là _mẫu giường tầng lắp ráp_, dễ tháo rời vận chuyển, ngoài ra còn có thể tách chúng thành 2 giường đơn khi cần, khá là tiện lợi cho gia đình mình phải không nào?
_Cần mua giường tầng xuất khẩu cho bé tại Tp.HCM? Mời mẹ đến địa chỉ 139 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, p.Bến Thành, Q1, TPHCM để trải nghiệm và tận hưởng trọn vẹn sự tuyệt vời từ mẫu giường trẻ em cao cấp này nhé._​Mọi thắc mắc về sản phẩm, xin liên hệ HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 để được tư vấn cụ thể.


Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

